# Dragon Touched (Contains some explicit lyrics)



## Scr1pter (Jan 14, 2020)

Some times 
I lose my mind//
Like a fuse in bruise
burning up my spine//
Like a count down
And there ain't no 
fucking use in trying//
To reduce 
the insanity
Man God damn see I
Can't press rewind//
Try to get away 
In hall way
feel an start 
to see the signs//
I can't breathe 
gotta leave 
no fucking relief 
that's mine//
The walls caving in 
I'm giving the shaft 
An a fucking 
piece of mind//
From the last victim 
Amassed an then slashed
With no reprieve 
So Hyde//
Cause it's taxing
losing traction
leave you lay aside//
letting draft in 
An assassin 
with plan of action
never seeing light//
Terrifying 
it comes implying
A fucking animal 
that goes cannibal  
a Hulked beast undying//
A forgotten juggernaut 
None can kill
But they keep on trying//
Testing 
bad suggestion
In jest bring 
The ingestion
Like that 
of a hungry lion//
So best bring 
Tesla mind
Rodin math
An 3 6 9//
So hot an wavy
Turn up AC
Alternately
Way crazy 
But'll keep em frying//
They have no pod 
Or a nod in
My depth of mind//
A place where the dark
seeks the light oblique 
scared weak an crying//
Am I asleep? 
With vision peek
I pinch but won't wake for trying//
Night terror 
in barrier
Lying awake 
With the beast still vying//

https://soundcloud.com/scr1pter/dragon-touched


----------



## Pulse (Jan 14, 2020)

I like this Scripter.  At first I thought you must mean 'a start' in about the fourteenth line, but then I see there are a lot of 'an's, probably short for 'and', just as 'em' is short for 'them'.  To reduce this ambiguity you could use apostrophes, though you may not want to.  I have to admit it took a while for me to adjust to this stream of consciousness.


----------



## Darren White (Jan 14, 2020)

I like it a lot, and I can follow the rhythm no problem, do you have a sound recording of it? Would be good to be able to hear it as well.


----------



## Scr1pter (Jan 14, 2020)

Pulse said:


> I like this Scripter.  At first I thought you must mean 'a start' in about the fourteenth line, but then I see there are a lot of 'an's, probably short for 'and', just as 'em' is short for 'them'.  To reduce this ambiguity you could use apostrophes, though you may not want to.  I have to admit it took a while for me to adjust to this stream of consciousness.



I really appreciate the feedback. I am use to going for the double entendres "feel an start" = "feeling start" as well as = "feel and start"
I am not sure what you mean about the apostrophes. I am clear on what ambiguity is, its a common thing in programming. If you name more than one variable the same it will throw an error warning of the ambiguity. So was it a bad thing that you had to adjust? I realize my writing style may be unorthodox


----------



## Scr1pter (Jan 14, 2020)

Darren White said:


> I like it a lot, and I can follow the rhythm no problem, do you have a sound recording of it? Would be good to be able to hear it as well.



Thank you Darren, I haven't recorded it yet. I just wrote this a few hours ago. The best way I can describe it is that the last line of every bar is slower than the rest. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Pulse (Jan 14, 2020)

All I mean is apostrophes can (and some say should) be used to indicate missing letters.  For example, "do not" is abbreviated to don't.  Similarly, "them" can be abbreviated to 'em, since the missing letters are at the beginning of the word, whereas "and" is often abbreviated to an' because it is the 'd' that is missed out.  I wouldn't *;-)* worry about this if you want the _double entendre_, which makes sense. 

In line 22 you've got "An a fucking", which looks like the same an' . . . For consistency, you could even say fuckin' to make it more colloquial (and maybe even a little less offensive; but you had warned us, so I reckon only the people who want to take offence will.)   Line 25 says "an then slashed"; then there's the line about "3  6 9" folowed by "hot an wavy"; I lose track of counting lines.

The voice works.  Like Darren, I'd like to hear it.
​


----------



## Scr1pter (Jan 15, 2020)

Pulse said:


> I like this Scripter.  At first I thought you must mean 'a start' in about the fourteenth line, but then I see there are a lot of 'an's, probably short for 'and', just as 'em' is short for 'them'.  To reduce this ambiguity you could use apostrophes, though you may not want to.  I have to admit it took a while for me to adjust to this stream of consciousness.





Darren White said:


> I like it a lot, and I can follow the rhythm no problem, do you have a sound recording of it? Would be good to be able to hear it as well.


Here is the spoken word cappella
[video]https://soundcloud.com/scr1pter/dragon-touched[/video]


----------



## Darren White (Jan 15, 2020)

Sounds good. It's immediately so much different when you read together with the spoken word. The rhythm and rhyme become more apparent. Well done.


----------

